# Start a new hobby (like playing the guitar)



## BubbleMan (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi All,

After I hit my bottom with anxiety, depression, and dp/dr the thing that maybe helped me most was that I started to play the guitar. The purposes that it served for me were at least the following:

1) It was something totally new so when I made some progress in that I was sure that I still had some learning skills and my brain was not totally fucked up.
2) In a new hobby you cannot compare your performance to the old self, or get annoying flashbacks of good old times. 
3) I could sort of make use of my condition since otherwise I might have been too busy doing other things - at least one good thing. 
4) Particularly playing guitar requires both physical and mental exercise and thereby may enhance the heeling process.
5) You have less time for the destructive paths of thinking: If in bad thoughts start with the activity. 
6) I felt I was doing something actively, being in control of the situation.

To generalize the hobby should be: new, rewarding, psycophysical, easy to practice and time-consuming.

This was not a final solution but I think it had a large impact in the first few months in my recovery. Of course the drugs were important also in that they gave me enough energy to do anything at all. I used maybe 700 hours for it the first year for practicing. Starting at relatively mature age I never became any good, but I can play for my own enjoyment, particularly when my voice does not sound too strange to sing along.

-bubbleman


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

excellent excellent point. if your mind is going to obsess over something, at least have it be something positive.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

Really good advice. Finding new interests and persueing them definatly without a doubt helped me to regain my confidence back in myself and recover.


----------



## cyberafrica (Feb 14, 2008)

I couldn't agree more. I have been musical all my life, and loved the guitar. When I got DP 2 years ago, I stopped playing....

About 2 months ago, I started playing again, and over the festive season, played at numerous social get togethers with friends. Made me feel more alive, in reality, and (scuse the pun!), more in tune with myself. It reminded me who my old self was, and gave my identity back.

So if you are part of the working class, or have become a hermit. Take up a musical instrument, learn another language, take up a new hobby, the trick is getting the mind functioning practically and in a positive way. Its HUGE therapy!

Good post.

God Bless.

Cyber A


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

I did not play anything untill i was 24.i learnt guitar, bass and drums.
Started writing somgs and have Gold and Planinum records now.
All with DP.
Go for it!!


----------



## seanhunta (Jan 31, 2008)

i totally agree, its great for integrating the mind and body, i started learning back in nov and am back to normal now, i play in front of people without anxiety now and they love it


----------



## Lil Beacher 09 (Feb 5, 2009)

oh my gosh...i just started playing the guitar...and i completely agree!!! whenever i feel dp/dr reallly bad...i start playing and feel better!


----------

